# 2 Fletch helical for indoor re-bar arrows



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why would you want to? :noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

re-bar??? Im wondering if it the same kinda re-bar im thing of???


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> re-bar??? Im wondering if it the same kinda re-bar im thing of???




It is X hunter. Found in most concrete sidewalks. You win the prizes Mr. Baker


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why would you want to? :noidea:


That is a good question. :noidea:

I have shot 2 fletch flu-flu's, but never on an arrow I cared about.
The reason I was asking, is the heavy weight arrows most are shooting indoors, have those almost non-existent vanes on them. I was curious about the 2 fletch potential since steering doesn't seem to be at a premium, with a well tuned bow at 20 paces. 
Experimental ammunition, with an experimental rifle; Let's experiment


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> That is a good question. :noidea:
> 
> I have shot 2 fletch flu-flu's, but never on an arrow I cared about.
> The reason I was asking, is the heavy weight arrows most are shooting indoors, have those almost non-existent vanes on them. I was curious about the 2 fletch potential since steering doesn't seem to be at a premium, with a well tuned bow at 20 paces.
> An experimental ammunition, with an experimental rifle; Let's experiment




Have at it but I dont fall in that minimal Vane group 4" helical easton diamond vanes for me....

If you do try this re-bar thing we need pictures.... Seems to me the draw cycle would seem kinda lumpy though:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

FWIW, when I first started fletching I took a few of my 1.75 FF and put them on some Easton Fatboys that I didn't shoot anymore. They flew like crap! Lesson learned!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FWIW, when I first started fletching I took a few of my 1.75 FF and put them on some Easton Fatboys that I didn't shoot anymore. They flew like crap! Lesson learned!


I think he's refering more too the Blazers on the logs like tripple X's and linejammers and 2613's....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FWIW, when I first started fletching I took a few of my 1.75 FF and put them on some Easton Fatboys that I didn't shoot anymore. They flew like crap! Lesson learned!


 I have some XX78 2216's that I may experiment with. I will try a 2" blazer 2 fletch and see what happens.

I shot a couple of my Lightspeed's with a fletchings shot off at 15 yards, and 20 yards. At 15 they shoot in the x, at twenty they hit a high in the bull.
I like to shoot arrows that have been through the mill at those distances, not caring if they get robinhooded.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I have some XX78 2216's that I may experiment with. I will try a 2" blazer 2 fletch and see what happens.
> 
> I shot a couple of my Lightspeed's with a fletchings shot off at 15 yards, and 20 yards. At 15 they shoot in the x, at twenty they hit a high in the bull.
> I like to shoot arrows that have been through the mill at those distances, not caring if they get robinhooded.


Before the 2712's came along Vegas was won several times with 2613's @ 28"-28.5" with 150 in the front and blazers but I had good luck with em at 30" with 280 in the nose with 4" vanes


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I think he's refering more too the Blazers on the logs like tripple X's and linejammers and 2613's....


 exactly


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FWIW, when I first started fletching I took a few of my 1.75 FF and put them on some Easton Fatboys that I didn't shoot anymore. They flew like crap! Lesson learned!


That was a user/builder/tuner issue....not small vanes on Fat arrow issue. 

There are plenty of people shooting mini Blazers, 150-212 Flex Fletch and other similar size vanes on Fatboys, CXL, GT22's etc and larger sized shafts. People aren't shooting 3D with 3"+ vanes and feathers :wink:

In fact I have some Fatboys at home with 187 FF on them that fly fine....when I shot ONLY 3D...my Hippos had 187 or 200 FF on them....shot MANY a good round with those....including plenty of 50+X 5 spot rounds....and several 300 Vegas rounds....even one at 30 yds. 

2 years ago my Hippos for indoors had 212 FF....they flew great....even the one I knocked a vane off of that I had to shoot a couple times during a shoot....X...X....X...


----------

